# I've found a donor but where do I go?



## Jenn7 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi everyone

Can anyone give advice on where I can go for TX with a known donor? I live in France and feel very blessed to have found a donor but we need to go abroad for TX. I know UK can do it as well as S. Africa - are there any other EU countries that will allow this? My French doctor is willing to start the treatments and conduct the tests here before we go abroad for the transfer. 

For the sake of convenience it may be easier for me to go to the UK and I have been in touch with the Birmingham Womens Hospital who said they can help. Are there any ladies that have cycled there as I like to hear of your experience with them - is it a highly rated clinic? 

I've also heard of the ARGC in London (there's so much news on them) but they didn't respond to my enquiry so I'm thinking that they are too busy to notice me or maybe they don't like the idea of working with an overseas doctor. I'll give them a call tomorrow. 

Is there somewhere I can go to see the list of fertility clinics in the UK and how they're rated? another thread perhaps? 

I really didn't expect to find a known donor so I was looking into Spain clinics for DE but now I'm starting from scratch again so please bear with me if I'm asking some very basic questions. This is my last chance of conceiving so I hope to find the best clinic for me/us. 

I am very excited, nervous and scared at the same time -- please tell me this is normal!! 

M


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

All licensed UK clinics and there statistics can be viewed here : http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/

Good Luck,
Tony


----------



## Jenn7 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Tony!
m


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I presume that you have found an egg donor and not a sperm donor- I can tell you about IVF with a known sperm donor in London but con't help with egg donors- but the **** clinic guide is a good starting place.

Best of luck with TTC
L xx


----------



## Jenn7 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi L

Yes, it's for egg donor. 

Best of luck to you too! 
m


----------



## ZenaE (Dec 2, 2004)

Try the Priory Hospital in Birmingham as well. It is only a couple of miles from the Womens.
I have has treatment at both, but prefer the Priory.


----------



## Jenn7 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi ZenaE

I'm looking athteh Prior too but their stats were not as good as BWH. I love to hear more of your experiences in both, can I pm you? 

Best
m


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

SEFC in Kent (handy for France) do a very good price for DE with a known donor...


----------



## ZenaE (Dec 2, 2004)

Yes, you can pm me


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi mangosteen

I think quite a lot of UK clinics will do DE with known donors, but we went to a smaller one for the convenience of my donor (sister) and I had the impression that they hadn't done this many times before, though I have to say they were very nice people and the treatment worked for me!

Before that, I was with Essex Fertility Centre at Holly House Hospital, and would be happy to recommend them.  They're one of the top performers in the country, based on the outskirts of London (on the tube) but not as expensive as central London clinics. and a lot of their patients on these pages comment on how friendly and supportive everyone is there.

Anyway, good luck with whatever you decide

love Essex Girl


----------



## Jenn7 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Essex girl, drownedgirl, Zenae

Thanks for your replies and suggestions. What we have decided to do is one last try with own eggs, as always, I still haven't given up hope  

We're looking into UZ Brussels, lets hope they can make my dream come true.... I will look into your clinics as the same time too as if own eggs fails, I'll go straight into DE. 

Take care
m


----------



## ZenaE (Dec 2, 2004)

All the best and good luck with your tx.


----------

